# Burton AK 3L Line



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

had ronin for awhile, $$$$
they make good stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Kirkwood, once i get it and give a go, i'll post my thoughts


----------

